# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Tour du lich Nam phi

## dulichn

Tour du lich Nam phi 

Sri Lanka (Ấn Độ)
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH NAM PHI 

 KHÁM PHÁ DU LỊCH CHÂU PHI - SRI LANKA
Ngày 01: TP.HCM - KUALALUMPUR - COLOMBO - NEGOMBO 
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Travellife tour du lịch nam phi đón Quý khách tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất bay đi Colombo - Sri Lanka, quá cảnh tại Kualamumpur ( MH 16:40/19:35). Tiếp tục khởi hành trên chuyến bay lúc (MH 23:05/23:55).Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành đến Negombo, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.


Ngày 02: NEGOMBO - DAMBULLA - ANURADHAPURA 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành đi Anuradhapura. Trên đường ghé thăm hang động Dambulla ( 140km).
• Đền thờ trong hang động Dambulla - là ngôi đền trong hang động Dambulla( hay còn gọi là Đền Vàng của Dambulla): xung quanh hang động là các bức tượng, tranh liên quan đến cuộc đời của Đức Phật, được Unesco công nhận là Di sản văn hóa Thế Giới.
Ăn trưa. Sau đó, Quý khách đến Anuradhapura ( 80km) - thành phố cổ, thủ đô đầu tiên của Sri lanka. Xe đưa Quý khách tiếp tục thăm viếng: 
• Sri Mahabodhiya có cây bồ đề hơn 2200 năm tuổi, được chiết từ cây bồ đề ở Bodhgaya - nơi Đức Phật thành đạo.
• Tượng Phật Samadhi Buddha trong tư thế Đức Phật ngồi tham thiền - một trong các tượng Phật đẹp nhất của Sri Lanka ( thế kỷ 04 sau công nguyên)
• Chùa Isurumuniya được xây dựng từ TK III TCN, với những bức phù điêu chạm khắc trong hang đá.
• Thuparama Dagoba ( thế kỷ thứ 3 trước Công Nguyên): Bảo tháp được xây dựng lâu đời nhất ở Sri Lanka, dưới thời trị vì vua Devanmpiyatissa, đặc biệt lưu giữ các xương đòn bên phải của Đức Phật.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Anuradhpura


Ngày 03: ANURADHAPURA - MIHINTHALE - POLONNARUWA - SIGIRIYA 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách thăm viếng Mihintale( 16km)- là một đỉnh núi gần Anuradhapura ở Sri Lanka, cái nôi của Phật giáo Sri Lanka.
• Ngọn núi linh thiêng của Mihintale : được thánh hóa bởi Đức Phật và được coi là một trong 16 địa điểm thiêng di du lich chau phi liêng của Sri Lanka. Mihintale còn được gọi là cái nôi của Phật giáo Sri Lanka.
Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Polonnaruwa(80km) - Thủ đô thứ hai của Sri Lanka đã được chuyển từ Anuradhapura đến Polonnaruwa trong những năm đầu thế kỷ 11. Kinh đô cổ Polonnaruwa đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới.
• Gal Viharaya - ngôi đền bằng đá thờ 4 pho tượng Phật với tư thế đứng, ngồi thiền, và bát niết bàn, một trong những minh họa tiêu biểu nhất của nghệ thuật chạm và điêu khắc Sinhalese cổ đại.
Tiếp tục khởi hành đến Sigiriya (60km). Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Sigiriya.


Ngày 04: SIGIRIYA - KANDY (95 km) 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách viếng thăm Sigiriya- là một pháo đài cổ nằm 22 km về phía đông bắc của Dambulla.
• Sigiriya "Lion Rock": được xây dựng bởi vua Ca Diếp (Kassapa) (479-497 AD), UNESCO công nhận Di sản thế giới
Ăn trưa. Quý khách khởi hành đi Kandy- Thành phố cổ Kandy được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới. Người dân cố đô này vẫn rất tự hào với bản sắc kiến trúc, nghệ thuật, âm nhạc và các điệu múa đặc thù và cũng như là Cố đô cuối cùng của Sri Lanka. Dọc đường tham quan:
• Vườn gia vị ( Spice Garden) với nhiều loại gia vị nổi tiếng của đất nước Sri Lanka: đinh hương, quế, bạch đậu khấu, hạt nhục đậu khấu, nhục và hạt tiêu.
• Hồ Kandy
• Đền thờ Xá Lợi Răng Phật: Đây là ngôi đền Phật giáo chính của Sri Lanka từ thời cổ đại. Theo truyền thuyết, nơi đây cất giữ răng của Đức Phật và được Unesco công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới.
• Thưởng thức buổi trình diễn nghệ thuật văn hóa truyền thống Sri Lanka.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Kandy


NGÀY 05: KANDY - PINNAWELA - KELANIYA - COLOMBO - NEGOMBO 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan ở Pinnawela ( 40km):
• Vườn bách thảo Hoàng Gia ở Peradeniya: nổi tiếng với các loài hoa phong lan.
Sau đó, trên đường Quý khách tham tour du lich chau phi quan:
• Trại nuôi voi Pinnawela 
Ăn trưa. Quý khách thăm viếng ở Kelaniya ( 80km)
• Kelaniya Raja Maha Viharaya: đền Phật giáo ở Kelaniya, Sri Lanka, được xây dựng từ thế kỉ thứ III TCN. Chùa còn lưu những bia đá cổ, có khắc các bài kinh.
• Đền Kelaniya là một trong những nơi thờ tự linh thiêng nhất của Phật tử của Sri Lanka 
• Vòng quanh thành phố Colombo: Tháp Đồng Hồ 100 năm, ngôi đền thờ, hội nghị quốc tế Bandaranaike Memorial
• Mua sắm hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ, hàng lưu niệm 
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


NGÀY 06: NEGOMBO - SÂN BAY QUỐC TẾ COLOMBO 
Ăn sáng. Quý khách thăm viếng:
• Đền Gangarama, "Seema malaka" - một phòng họp cho các tu sĩ: Các ngôi đền đã tồn tại trong hơn 120 năm có được thành lập bởi một trong các nhà sư học giả nổi tiếng nhất.
Ăn trưa.Quý khách tham quan:
• Quảng trường Độc Lập
• Tòa nhà Quốc Hội ( bên ngoài)
Ăn tối. Quý khách chuẩn bị ra sân bay quốc tế ở Colombo, khởi hành về Việt Nam.


NGÀY 07: NEGOMBO - SÂN BAY QUỐC TẾ COLOMBO 
Quý khách làm thủ tục lên máy bay ( MH 00:55/07:05). Quá cảnh tại Kualalumpur. Tiếp tục chuyến bay ( MH: 09:05/10:00) 10:00. Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Kết thúc chuyến đi



Tour du lich Nam phi 

Sri Lanka (Ấn Độ)

Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêm

Giá tour: 38,890,000 vnd

Phương tiện : Máy Bay

Khách sạn : 3 Sao

Khởi hành từ:TP.HCM



CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR DU LỊCH NAM PHI 

 KHÁM PHÁ DU LỊCH CHÂU PHI - SRI LANKA

Ngày 01: TP.HCM - KUALALUMPUR - COLOMBO - NEGOMBO 
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Travellife tour du lịch nam phi đón Quý khách tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất bay đi Colombo - Sri Lanka, quá cảnh tại Kualamumpur ( MH 16:40/19:35). Tiếp tục khởi hành trên chuyến bay lúc (MH 23:05/23:55).Xe đưa tour du lich kim tu thap ai cap Quý khách khởi hành đến Negombo, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.


Ngày 02: NEGOMBO - DAMBULLA - ANURADHAPURA 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành đi Anuradhapura. Trên đường ghé thăm hang động Dambulla ( 140km).
• Đền thờ trong hang động Dambulla - là ngôi đền trong hang động Dambulla( hay còn gọi là Đền Vàng của Dambulla): xung quanh hang động là các bức tượng, tranh liên quan đến cuộc đời của Đức Phật, được Unesco công nhận là Di sản văn hóa Thế Giới.
Ăn trưa. Sau đó, Quý khách đến Anuradhapura ( 80km) - thành phố cổ, thủ đô đầu tiên của Sri lanka. Xe đưa Quý khách tiếp tục thăm viếng: 
• Sri Mahabodhiya có cây bồ đề hơn 2200 năm tuổi, được chiết từ cây bồ đề ở Bodhgaya - nơi Đức Phật thành đạo.
• Tượng Phật Samadhi Buddha trong tư thế Đức Phật ngồi tham thiền - một trong các tượng Phật đẹp nhất của Sri Lanka ( thế kỷ 04 sau công nguyên)
• Chùa Isurumuniya được xây dựng từ TK III TCN, với những bức phù điêu chạm khắc trong hang đá.
• Thuparama Dagoba ( thế kỷ thứ 3 trước Công Nguyên): Bảo tháp được xây dựng lâu đời nhất ở Sri Lanka, dưới thời trị vì vua Devanmpiyatissa, đặc biệt lưu giữ các xương đòn bên phải của Đức Phật.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Anuradhpura


Ngày 03: ANURADHAPURA - MIHINTHALE - POLONNARUWA - SIGIRIYA 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách thăm viếng Mihintale( 16km)- là một đỉnh núi gần Anuradhapura ở Sri Lanka, cái nôi của Phật giáo Sri Lanka.
• Ngọn núi linh thiêng của Mihintale : được thánh hóa bởi Đức Phật và được coi là một trong 16 địa điểm thiêng liêng của Sri Lanka. Mihintale còn được gọi là cái nôi của Phật giáo Sri Lanka.
Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Polonnaruwa(80km) - Thủ đô thứ hai của Sri Lanka đã được chuyển từ Anuradhapura đến Polonnaruwa trong những năm đầu thế kỷ 11. Kinh đô cổ Polonnaruwa đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới.
• Gal Viharaya - ngôi đền bằng đá thờ 4 pho tượng Phật với tư thế đứng, ngồi thiền, và bát niết bàn, một trong những minh họa tiêu biểu nhất của nghệ thuật chạm và điêu khắc Sinhalese cổ đại.
Tiếp tục khởi hành đến Sigiriya (60km). Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Sigiriya.


Ngày 04: SIGIRIYA - KANDY (95 km) 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách viếng thăm Sigiriya- là một pháo đài cổ nằm 22 km về phía đông bắc của Dambulla.
• Sigiriya "Lion Rock": được xây dựng bởi vua Ca Diếp (Kassapa) (479-497 AD), UNESCO công nhận Di sản thế giới
Ăn trưa. Quý khách khởi hành đi Kandy- Thành phố cổ Kandy được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới. Người dân cố đô này vẫn rất tự hào với bản sắc kiến trúc, nghệ thuật, âm nhạc và các điệu múa đặc thù và cũng như là Cố đô cuối cùng của Sri Lanka. Dọc đường tham quan:
• Vườn gia vị ( Spice Garden) với nhiều loại gia vị nổi tiếng của đất nước Sri Lanka: đinh hương, quế, bạch đậu khấu, hạt nhục đậu khấu, nhục và hạt tiêu.
• Hồ Kandy
• Đền thờ Xá Lợi Răng Phật: Đây là ngôi đền Phật giáo chính của Sri Lanka từ thời cổ đại. Theo truyền thuyết, nơi đây cất giữ răng của Đức Phật và được Unesco công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới.
• Thưởng thức buổi trình diễn nghệ thuật văn hóa truyền thống Sri Lanka.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Kandy


NGÀY 05: KANDY - PINNAWELA - KELANIYA - COLOMBO - NEGOMBO 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan ở Pinnawela ( 40km):
• Vườn bách thảo Hoàng Gia ở Peradeniya: nổi tiếng với các loài hoa phong lan.
Sau đó, trên đường Quý khách tham quan:
• Trại nuôi voi Pinnawela 
Ăn trưa. Quý khách thăm viếng ở Kelaniya ( 80km)
• Kelaniya Raja Maha Viharaya: đền Phật giáo ở Kelaniya, Sri Lanka, được xây dựng từ thế kỉ thứ III TCN. Chùa còn lưu những bia đá cổ, có khắc các bài kinh.
• Đền Kelaniya là một trong những nơi thờ tự linh thiêng nhất của Phật tử của Sri Lanka 
• Vòng quanh thành phố Colombo: Tháp Đồng Hồ 100 năm, ngôi đền thờ, hội nghị quốc tế Bandaranaike Memorial
• Mua sắm hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ, hàng lưu niệm 
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


NGÀY 06: NEGOMBO - SÂN BAY QUỐC TẾ COLOMBO 
Ăn sáng. Quý khách thăm viếng:
• Đền Gangarama, "Seema malaka" - một phòng họp cho các tu sĩ: Các ngôi đền đã tồn tại trong hơn 120 năm có được thành lập bởi một trong các nhà sư học giả nổi tiếng nhất.
Ăn trưa.Quý khách tham quan:
• Quảng trường Độc Lập
• Tòa nhà Quốc Hội ( bên ngoài)
Ăn tối. Quý khách chuẩn bị ra sân bay quốc tế ở Colombo, khởi hành về Việt Nam.


NGÀY 07: NEGOMBO - SÂN BAY QUỐC TẾ COLOMBO 
Quý khách làm thủ tục lên máy bay ( MH 00:55/07:05). Quá cảnh tại Kualalumpur. Tiếp tục chuyến bay ( MH: 09:05/10:00) 10:00. Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Kết thúc chuyến đi

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐOÀN:

Số lượng

Giá tour/ khách

Từ 10-14 khách

39.890.000 VND

Từ 15 khách trở lên

37.890.000 VND

Phụ thu phòng đơn:6.500.000 VND/ khách

THÔNG TIN TOUR DU LỊCH NAM PHI - SRILANKA, DU LỊCH NAM PHI GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM: 
• Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi: 25% giá tour người lớn (bé ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ).
• Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi:
+ 75% giá tour người lớn (bé ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ).
+ 85% giá tour người lớn (bé có giường riêng - EXTRA BED).
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: Giá tour như người lớn. 

GIÁ BAO GỒM:
• Vé máy bay khứ hồi chặng quốc tế 
• Thuế phi trường 2 nuớc+ phí an ninh hàng không + phụ thu xăng dầu, xe vận chuyển theo chương trình
• Visa nhập cảnh Srilanka dành cho khách mang quốc tịch Việt Nam
• Khách sạn 3 sao ( theo tiêu chuẩn du lịch từng vùng, địa phương)
• Ăn uống theo chương trình ( ngày 3 bữa), nước uống cho mỗi ngày tham quan (1 chai/ngày/khách)
• Phương tiện vận chuyển, vé tham quan theo chương trình.
• Hướng dẫn viên địa phương và hướng dẫn viên công ty Travellife 
• Xe đưa và đón tại điểm hẹn
• Bảo hiểm du lịch 

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
• Hộ chiếu
• Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (nếu mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài)
• Phụ thu lệ phí dành cho khách mang quốc tịch nước ngoài:1.080.000 vnd/ khách 
• Tiền điện thọai, giặt ủi, bồi phòng và khuân vác tại khách sạn
• Chi phí cá nhân phát sinh ngoài chương trình
• Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên địa phương và hướng dẫn Travellife
• Hành lý quá cước qui định, chi phí cá nhân, lệ phí chụp ảnh… 

ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR khám phá du lịch nam phi:
• Sau khi đăng ký tour, nếu Quý khách thông báo hủy tour:

Phí hoàn vé là: 20% giá tour.
• Trước ngày khởi hành 15 ngày : phí hoàn vé là 60% giá tour.
• Từ 7 ngày trước ngày khởi hành : phí hoàn vé là 100% giá tour.
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc) 

CHÍNH SÁCH ƯU ĐÃI:
• Quý khách có thẻ VIP được giảm 1,5 %.
• Quý khách có thẻ ưu đãi được giảm 1%.
• Nón và bao passport Travellife 
• Quà tặng đặc biệt dành cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi. 

LƯU Ý:
• Giá tour có thể thay đổi tùy vào từng thời điểm cụ thể 
• Khi tham gia chương trình tour, Quý khách vui lòng mang theo passport (hộ chiếu) còn thời hạn 06 tháng kể từ ngày đi
• Quý khách đặt cọc 15.000.000 VND/khách ngay khi nộp hồ sơ.
• Trong trường hợp Quý khách bị từ chối xuất nhập cảnh tại nước sở tại nằm ngoài trách nhiệm của Travellife.
• Thứ tự và chi tiết trong chương trình có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với tình hình khách quan (thời tiết, giao thông…). 

THỦ TỤC XIN VISA TOUR  DU LỊCH NAM PHI SRI LANKA
• Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng ( có chữ ký của người mang hộ chiếu)
• 4 tấm hình 4 x 6cm ( nền trắng) 
chi tiết xin liên hệ
Head office: 34 NHAT CHI MAI ST , W.13, TAN BINH DISTRICT, HCMC, VIETNAM. 
TEL : +84.8.36022755;  + 84 8.36024415
Fax : +84 8.37672990
website :http://dulichtvl.com 
hoặc http://www.travellifevn.com
Email : travellifes.vn@gmail.com

----------


## dulichn

Tour du lich chau phi

TOUR DU LỊCH KIM TỰ THÁP AI CẬP

Dubai - Ai Cập
Ngày 01: TP HCM - DUBAI 

Hướng dẫn viên Công ty Travellife sẽ đón Quý khách tại ga Quốc tế phi trường quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất khởi hành đi Dubai (Các Tiểu Vương Quốc Arập Thống Nhất).

Ngày 02: DUBAI

Đến Dubai, xe và hướng dẫn viên Tour du lich chau phi đón và đưa quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Ăn sáng . Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan trong chương trình tour đi du lịch châu phi: 
• Burj Khalifa tòa nhà cao nhất thế giới cao 828m. 
• Đảo Cọ nơi được xem là kỳ quan thứ 8 của thế giới với các công trình độc đáo làm từ bàn tay con người.
• Tự do shopping tại Dubai Mall. 
• Thánh đường Hồi giáo Jumeirah: sự kết hợp kiến trúc hài hòa giữa phong cách thời trung cổ Ai Cập và Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ hiện đại. 
• Tham quan khu nội đô sang trọng nhất của Dubai dọc bờ biển Jumeirah.
Ăn trưa. 
Sau đó Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan: 
• Gold Souk: chợ nữ trang. 
• Spice Souk: chợ gia vị. 
Ăn tối nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

Ngày 03: DUBAI 

Ăn sáng xe đưa quý khách tham quan: 
• Khu Bastakia - ngắm nhìn Dubai với những tòa nhà có tháp gió được xây dựng bởi những nhà buôn giàu có.
• Bảo tàng Dubai - nơi trưng bày các công cụ vũ khí và các di tích của Ả Rập cổ xưa, tái hiện lại lịch sử của Dubai. 
• Trung tâm thương mại Emirates mall. Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội "trượt tuyết giũa sa mạc" (chi phí tự túc). 
Ăn trưa. Vào buổi chiều, Quý khách sẽ tham gia vào hành trình khám phá sa mạc Safari bằng xe đặc chủng. Quý khách có những cảm giác lần đầu khi trải nghiệm:
• Thử cảm giác trượt xe trên cát.
• Cưỡi lạc đà. 
• Ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn trên sa mạc.
• Thưởng thức bữa tối buffet thịt nướng BBQ và xem biểu diễn điệu múa bụng Belly trên nền nhạc Ả Rập truyền thống. 
Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


Ngày 04: DUBAI - CAIRO 

Ăn sáng . Làm thủ tục trả phòng.
Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách ra sân bay khởi hành đi Cairo - Ai Cập. ( 08:50 / 10:55 ).
Đến Cairo ăn trưa xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi chiều. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách và đưa đi tham quan: 
• Quần thể Kim Tự Tháp (Great Pyramid of Cheops)
• Viện Papyruss nổi tiếng thế giới, ở đây quý khách có thể xem quy trình làm giấy Papyrus của người Ai Cập cổ xưa. 
Ăn tối nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.



Ngày 05: CAIRO 

Ăn sáng. Xe và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa Quý khách đi tham quan khám phá tour du lịch kim tự tháp ai cập:
• Pháo đài Cairo 
• Nhà thờ cổ Al Moallaqa
• Nhà thờ Abu Srega
• Nhà thờ thánh Saint Barbara 
Ăn trưa. Sau đó Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan:
• Viện bảo tàng Ai Cập xem các tạo tác và các di vật từ thời cổ đại, gồm các tượng từ các triều đại vua Ai Cập (chi phí xem xác ướp tự túc khoảng 30-40USD/xác ướp)
• Khan El Khalial Bazzar ngôi chợ cổ ở Cairo với những món đồ cổ và những đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ được chế tác bằng chính bàn tay tài hoa của những người thợ nơi đây. 
Ăn tối trên du thuyền sông Nile và được thưởng thức trình đêm trình diễn múa Belly Dance. 
Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


Ngày 06: CAIRO - ALEXANDRIA 

Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành đi Alexandria (cách Cairo 220km)
Quý khách tham quan:
• Pháo đài Qaitbay (một trong 7 kỳ quan thế giới cổ đại) được xây dựng vào khoảng năm 1480 bởi vua Mamluk Qaitbay,là di tích của ngọn hải đăng Alexandria. 
• Khu lăng mộ của Kom El Shokafa: công trình là sự hoà trộn giữa nghệ thuật La Mã và Pharaon.
• Cung điện Montazah của vị vua cuối cùng Ai Cập rộng gần 160 hecta cùng với khu vườn ngự uyển Montazah.
Ăn trưa, sau đó Qúy khách tham quan:
• Đền thờ Abu El Abass.
• Thư viện Alexandria.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Alexandria.

Ngày 07: ALEXANDRIA - CAIRO 


Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Cairo.
Ăn trưa. Quý khách tham quan:
• Step Pyramid of Zoser
• Memphis Old Kingdom
• Statue of Ramses II 
Ăn tối.



Ngày 08: CAIRO - TP HCM 

Xe đón và đưa Quý khách ra phi trường quốc tế Cairo khởi hành về Việt Nam.
Đoàn về tới phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất. Chia tay và kết thúc tour du lịch châu phi.



GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐOÀN

Số lượng

Giá tour/khách

10 - 14 khách

53.900.000 vnd/khách

15 khách trở lên

52.500.000 vnd/khách

    Phụ thu phòng đơn                  8.300.000 vnd


GIÁ BAO GỒM: 
• Vé máy bay khứ hồi. Thuế phi trường 2 nước + phí an ninh hàng không + phụ thu xăng dầu (thay đổi theo giá báo của hàng không).
• Visa nhập cảnh Dubai, Ai Cập.
• Khách sạn 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng 2 người).
• Ăn uống theo chương trình.
• Phương tiện di chuyển trong quá trình tham quan khám phá tour du lịch kim tu thap ai cap
• Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù cao nhất là 210.000.000 VND/người/vụ ( áp dụng theo chính sách bảo hiểm hiện thời) 

KHÔNG BAO GỒM: 
• Hộ chiếu
• Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (nếu mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài)
• Phụ thu lệ phí visa người mang quốc tịch nước ngoài: 1.080.000vnd/ khach
• Cước hành lý quá qui định
• Tiền bồi dưỡng Hướng dẫn viên và phục vụ phòng khuân vác, điện thoại, giặt ủi, ăn uống trong khách sạn và chi phí sinh hoạt riêng,… 

THỦ TỤC ĐƠN GIẢN: 
• Chỉ cần 04 tấm hình 04x06, hộ chiếu còn thời hạn 06 tháng.

ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:
• Nếu quý khách thông báo hủy tour 30 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 10% giá tour.
• Từ sau 30 ngày đến trước 15 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 50% giá tour.
• Từ sau 15 ngày đến trước 05 ngày, phí hoàn vé là 70% giá tour.
• Từ 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 100% giá tour.
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc). 

CHÍNH SÁCH ƯU ĐÃI:
• Quý khách có thẻ VIP được giảm 1,5 %.
• Quý khách có thẻ ưu đãi được giảm 1%.
• Nón và bao passport Travellife.
• Quà tặng đặc biệt dành cho trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi. 

LƯU Ý:
• Trước khi đăng ký tour du lịch Châu Phi xin Qúy khách vui lòng đọc kỹ chương trình, giá tour, các khoản bao gồm cũng như không bao gồm trong chương trình. Trong trường hợp Qúy khách không trực tiếp đến đăng ký tour mà do người khác đến đăng ký thì Qúy khách vui lòng tìm hiểu kỹ chương trình từ người đăng ký cho mình .
• Do các chuyến bay phụ thuộc vào các hãng hàng không nên trong một số trường hợp giờ bay có thể thay đổi mà không báo trước cho Quý khách.
• Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong trương trình trong một số trường hợp có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thực tế nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan như lúc đầu.
• Quý khách đặt cọc 20.000.000 VND ngay khi đăng ký tour.
• Trong trường hợp không đủ đoàn 10 khách thì 2 bên sẽ thỏa thuận lại giá cho đoàn dưới 10 khách. Nếu quý khách không đồng ý giá trên, quý khách có thể chuyển sang tour kế tiếp nhưng không quá 02 lần.
• Trong trường hợp Quí khách bị từ chối nhập cảnh tại nước sở tại thì trách nhiệm không thuộc về phía Travellife.
• Trong trường hợp bất khả kháng do thời tiết, thiên tai, đình công, bạo động, phá hoại, chiến tranh, dịch bệnh, chuyến bay bị trì hoãn hay bị hủy do thời tiết hoặc do kỹ thuật…..và tour không thể thực hiện tiếp tục được, Travellife sẽ hoàn trả lại tiền tour cho quý khách sau khi đã trừ lại các chi phí dịch vụ đã thực hiện như phí làm visa, vé máy bay… và không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường thêm bất kỳ chi phí nào khác.
• Quý khách từ 70 tuổi trở lên vui lòng đóng thêm phí bảo hiểm cao cấp (phí thay đổi tùy theo tour) và có người thân đi kèm. 

THỦ TỤC XIN VISA DU LỊCH CHÂU PHI DUBAI VÀ AI CẬP:
• Hộ chiếu còn thời hạn 06 tháng.
COMMERCIAL SERVICE - TRAVEL LIFE LIMITTED COMPANY
Head office  : 34 NHAT CHI MAI ST , W.13, TAN BINH DISTRICT, HCMC, VIETNAM. 
TEL : +84.8.36022755;  + 84 8.36024415
Fax : +84 8.37672990
Brand office : 52/26 No 8 street, 8th eva, Binh Hung Hoa Ward, Binh Tan District
Nha Trang Brand Office : 8A - 23/10 Street, Nha Trang , Khanh Hoa
Tel : 058 3823305
Co-operate brand office :  16 - Hoc Vien Quan Y - 103 - Hanoi - Vietnam .
/Tel: (+84)4 3685 7276  - Fax: (+84)4 3685 760
website: http://dulichtvl.com - travellifevn.com

----------

